# Have you guys seen this?



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Talk about over priced.......WOW!

Heizer Defense - Creators of DoubleTap™


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, most of us have seen it.
Yes, it's overpriced.
It's also next-to-useless, and tactically imbecilic.
But I bet that they sell lots of them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It probably works really well.....for 10ft. or under....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

imbecilic, does that mean not real smart ???????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is an article in the latest Guns and Ammo,

I'm not interested in it at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> imbecilic, does that mean not real smart ???????


Duh, um, I think so...uhuh, uhuh, uhuh.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

For the money they want for one I think I'll go buy a useful and reliable pistol or maybe revolver.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's just another derringer. What surprises me is the porting, especially on the lower barrel. You could make half an argument for the top one (keeping the muzzle flip down for a quicker second shot), but why port the second? All that flash and loss of useful pressure. There's not more than an inch of useful barrel left.


----------



## nastyl (Dec 7, 2012)

id buy one but there not legal in ma, when im move to fl im deff getting one, i like the derringer's alot.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Expensive paperweight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nastyl said:


> id buy one but there not legal in ma, when im move to fl im deff getting one, i like the derringer's alot.


Here speaks someone who has not shot one, I think.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The company that created it went under. I believe the designer is looking for another company to take up the design. I think they priced themselves out of the market.


----------

